# First Post! Mat Leave/EI and Rental Income



## thebomb (Feb 3, 2012)

Good afternoon all!

Well its about darn time I post here. I have been lurking for over a year

A little about me- I am youngish (early 30'ish) and have made a committment to becoming educated in investing/money management etc. I make decent cash 95k yr + bonus. My employment is as stable as anyone can say jobs are stable. My hubby makes about half as I do. We have the house we live in (under his name) and a house we rent (under my name)We have been married for a few years now and are thinking of having kids 

The reason for my post is this. When we do decide to have kids I am planning on taking the whole year off. With that said I was planning on relying on savings and EI as income during that time. In addition to this I also have rental income coming in (after expenses I still turn a profit). 

Can anyone provide me guidance advice etc on whether I will have a clawback in my EI as a result of this rental income. I cant see how not. Would it be wise to perhaps get my husband on this mortgage so we file the income and split it between the two of us? 

After lurking here for over a year I am certain there will be follow up questions...so I am ready for them, and look forward to many future discussions!


----------



## Mall Guy (Sep 14, 2011)

Well, post #1 - congratulations !

I don't feel knowledgeable enough on EI to offer any solid advice, but I don't think you get any clawback in EI until you make over $57,375 - but there seems to be some exemptions for Mat Leave. As well, the max benefit appears to be $485/week, so you would need a whole lot of rental income to get to $57K. Again, just my opinion.

More info - follow the link below.

http://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/eng/ei/information/repayment.shtml


----------



## thebomb (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks appreciate the link. I am uncertain whether that applies to me...??? I know when my husband had to draw on EI during the recession he was asked every two weeks when he submitted his report, if he had earned any money during the past two weeks.... In this case technically yes I will have earned income from the rental. When you earn they claw back. I think I need to speak to perhaps a tax specialist?? I would hate to think that I wont have the EI income during mat leave..


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

There is no EI clawback of any type for mat leave.


----------



## thebomb (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks Four Pillars- that is such a relief! I have budgeted between EI, savings, rental income and reduction in expenses related to work, to be able to live comfortably on approx. 65-70% of my regular income for 12 months. The EI piece made up 1600 a month of this amount so good to hear it will still be there! Not pregnant yet, but dont want it to ruin us financially! (nor do I want the stress of finances while at home). Thanks again for the piece of mind.


----------

